# GHRP + GRF 1-29 dosing question



## hydro84 (May 7, 2011)

I'll be dosing 100mcg of ghrp 2x daily, my question is, should split the GRF and take 50mcg with both doses or just dose 100mcg all at once, in my case, during my PM shot?


----------



## strongab13 (May 7, 2011)

you take both at the same time.Also you can take the shot evry few hours I think most people do about 3-4 injects a day thats how I did it when I used a GHRP never added grf though myself.


----------



## Lysphen (May 8, 2011)

you can take 100mcgs of each
you're supposed to space your injections of at least 3 hours

up to 3 injections per day

for full recovery, one injection of 100mcgs prebed is enough, and brings you a deep restorative sleep


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 23, 2011)

100mcg of each peptide in the morning and at night...also post workout if possible


----------

